# timber planters for hops - first year



## perko8 (10/8/15)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking of making up timber "pots" to plant some hops in which are on the way to me soon.

I've read a bit about where to position in terms of light, and pot size of 500mm minimum has been recommended,

My question is - would a rectangular planter be any advantage?
I ask because I see most people growing them in the ground in mounded rows, for the root system to spread.

Would say an 750x500 rectangle shaped planted be a reasonable idea?

I have plenty of old pallets around I will be able to use, just after suggestions on size,

thank you, sirs!

Perko


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/15)

depends if the planter will be an open box on the ground, and if you excavate underneath.
That's what I do. 2.4 metre treated pine sleeper cut in half. 4 of those joined into a 1.2m square with 90° corner joiners. Excavated about 45 cm deep underneath with soil improvers added and mixed through the entire depth.
Still takes a lot of water to grow the hops


----------



## perko8 (12/8/15)

Do you mean that if they were not open at the bottom, being rectangular wouldnt be of any real value?


----------



## Mardoo (12/8/15)

Shape won't matter. They'll spread wherever they can. They're not picky. After digging mine out of 100l round pots two of them had about 6 ropes of rhizome encircling the pot about 3 times. Big is important, shape not so much.


----------



## Weizguy (12/8/15)

not sure if that shape would be of benefit or otherwise, was just telling you how I have set up.

The main thing is to have at least 50cm of soil in your planter, as the roots can grow deep.
Also, you need to ensure that the planter box does not dry out in summer, as the hops will consume a lot of water and die once they run out.
Always good to have some 'buffer' capacity for soil moisture during a hot Summer.


----------



## perko8 (18/8/15)

Ok guys, thanks for the help. 
Went with 50cm cube boxes as in the pic.
Still painting to seal them up a bit to keep the moisture out of the timber. 
Just got a work out which side of the house to put them. 
Thinking eastern to protect from the hot western sun, 
as im a bit west of toowoomba qld. It gets hot but will just keep the water up to them and see how they go... 
way north of latitude 30, so it's a gamble but I'm curious.


----------



## Judanero (18/8/15)

Put them wherever they will get the most sun, they will lap up the water regardless..

Have you got drainage holes in those planter boxes?


----------



## perko8 (19/8/15)

No holes drilled - the boards don't meet the corners so there's small holes there, and there's small gaps between each of the boards. I might add some small drilled holes though. I thought it'd be right without though.


----------



## Judanero (19/8/15)

Drilling holes is a good idea, though they grow like weeds they love free draining soil.


----------



## buckerooni (20/8/15)

I put some weed mat at the bottom of my planters over the many 10mm holes, I hope this will provide the resistance for the roots to see greener pastures...


----------



## perko8 (20/8/15)

Drilled about 30 holes across the bottom, shall see how that goes. Thanks for the help guys. Will plant in the morning!


----------



## Mr B (22/8/15)

Check out Olla waterers, they are clay (terracotta) pots buried in the soil which provide a slow and long lasting water source.

I am going to try it for a big strawberry pot I have, also have to make a hops bed and may do it in this.

You can make them from two terracotta pots glued together, with the bottom hole sealed up.

Cheers


----------

